# Checking into Sedona Summit on Sunday



## sue1947 (Jan 25, 2017)

I've received multiple emails from somebody about my exchange week.  The latest is this:

Your special VIP check-in process is scheduled for 1 – 7 on Sunday  .  I will have your keys and parking pass ready for you. I will also have a nice snacks and refreshments reception for you along with area information and a nice welcome gift.

 Please come to 15 Cultural Park Place.

We are located across from the Sedona Summit Resort at the corner of Cultural Park Place and 89A. You will see “VIP Check In” on the building’s wall at the driveway. You can pull into the undercover parking and use the elevators to come upstairs

Is this really the sales desk?  or am I being too suspicious?   If it is sales, anyway to avoid it?  

Sue


----------



## chemteach (Jan 25, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> I've received multiple emails from somebody about my exchange week.  The latest is this:
> 
> Your special VIP check-in process is scheduled for 1 – 7 on Sunday  .  I will have your keys and parking pass ready for you. I will also have a nice snacks and refreshments reception for you along with area information and a nice welcome gift.
> 
> ...


I have always checked in at the resort directly.  This sounds very strange!


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 25, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> I've received multiple emails from somebody about my exchange week.  The latest is this:
> 
> Your special VIP check-in process is scheduled for 1 – 7 on Sunday  .  I will have your keys and parking pass ready for you. I will also have a nice snacks and refreshments reception for you along with area information and a nice welcome gift.
> 
> ...



It sounds fishy to me, that is a Real Estate office at the corner of 89 where you turn off for the resort, its not even on the property.  I would just proceed to the regular check in desk.  The sales preview center is across from the upper pool.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advise and the map.  I'll ignore the email and go to the main office.
Sue


----------

